
Falsehoods programmers believe about time (2017) - bryanrasmussen
https://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-time
======
DrScump
Originally submitted in 2012, 360+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128208)

2015 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12675527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12675527)

------
crooked-v
Also relevant with the ongoing shutdown:
[https://typesandtimes.net/2019/01/shutdown-warps-
time](https://typesandtimes.net/2019/01/shutdown-warps-time)

> Time is not in such a dire state at the moment. That’s because on January 7,
> 2019, scientists in Paris decided there’d be no leap second in summer 2019,
> and therefore computers can keep on counting seconds without going out of
> step with official UTC.

> But if there’s another federal shutdown, one that lasts more than six
> months, one that happens while the IERS decides there will be a leap second,
> time itself would truly be warped, at least according to many computers.

